# Alcoholic riddle



## debodun (Sep 4, 2020)

What did the alcoholic, who was trying to quit, do when rumors started that he was drinking again?


----------



## Devi (Sep 4, 2020)

Had a nice cold beer.


----------



## debodun (Sep 4, 2020)

You gotta be more clever than that. Keep trying.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

He had another snort?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

He denied it?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

He turned into a closet drinker?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 4, 2020)

He got back on his wagon and rode thru town with a bottled water in hand, lol/.....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> He got back on the wagon trail....


Pops. I just love the falling leaves on your page!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 4, 2020)

Thanks Marg, puts that little feeling of Autumn coming soon in my heart xo


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

He


PopsnTuff said:


> Thanks Marg, puts that little feeling of Autumn coming soon in my heart xo


Mine, too!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

He plunked a quarter into the pay phone and made a call to AA?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

He acted s-mug?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

He got glassy-eyed?


----------



## debodun (Sep 4, 2020)

Nobody got my answer yet.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

The alcoholic let out a loud obnoxious belch?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

He got bubbly?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

The news burst his bubble?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

The alcoholic got frothed?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

The news frosted the alcoholic?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

The alcoholic went from being bubbly to being flat?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

The alcoholic got belligerent, told everyone off, and ordered another round?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

The alcoholic told the rumour-mill to put a cap on it?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

The alcoholic told everyone to "Bud-up" (shut up)?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

The alcoholic told everyone to Bud-out (butt-out)?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

The alcoholic accused everyone of being drunk?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

The alcoholic feel off his bar stool?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 4, 2020)

Wish I could keep on this, but family is calling!

Off to a family barbecue!


----------



## win231 (Sep 4, 2020)

He said, "Proof it."


----------



## Treacle (Sep 4, 2020)

delete


----------



## Judycat (Sep 4, 2020)

He became sober.


----------



## Treacle (Sep 5, 2020)

He went *around *(a round) denying it


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 5, 2020)

The alcoholic opened up a case?


----------



## debodun (Sep 5, 2020)

Nobody's got it yet.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 5, 2020)

The alcoholic said, "Ill drink to that"?


----------



## Treacle (Sep 5, 2020)

@Aunt Marg

Hope family barbecue went well  and there was enough food  


Answer to riddle : He started to whine (wine) ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 5, 2020)

Treacle said:


> @Aunt Marg
> 
> 
> Answer to riddle : He started to whine (wine) ?



Good one, Treacle. Your getting warmer.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 5, 2020)

Treacle said:


> @Aunt Marg
> 
> Hope family barbecue went well  and there was enough food
> 
> ...


Thanks, Treacle!

It was a lovely time as always, lots of food (everything was so good), but glad to have today to do my own thing now.

Hope all has been well with you, too!

Good to see you onboard with the riddle thread today! 

P.S. Love the party crasher image! ROFLMAO!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 5, 2020)

The alcoholic suggested to all... "maybe you'd like a little cheese with your lying whine (wine)?


----------



## Treacle (Sep 5, 2020)

He was cheesed off (assisted  @Aunt Marg 's direction) and told them to stop whining (Wineing ) If there is  such a word


----------



## debodun (Sep 5, 2020)

If nobody gets this by tomorrow, I'll have to reveal the answer.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 5, 2020)

@Aunt Marg and @Treacle  ~  you two *always* make my day a little brighter!   Thank you for the laughs.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 5, 2020)

He hid in the wine cellar.


----------



## Treacle (Sep 5, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> @Aunt Marg and @Treacle  ~  you two *always* make my day a little brighter!   Thank you for the laughs.View attachment 121220


Thank you @pamelasmithwick that's kind of you to say that. Didn't know I had a sense of humour until I 'worked' with @Aunt Marg  on these riddles.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 5, 2020)

And @Pinky , you have been a sweetheart since the day I joined.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 5, 2020)

I dislike being wrong or answering wrong, so don't participate that much.  I'm too new to these riddles.  I already have a headache with this alcoholic riddle and I don't even drink alcoholic beverages!!!


----------



## jujube (Sep 5, 2020)

He got on the wagon and left town?


----------



## debodun (Sep 5, 2020)

Another good one, jujube, but not quite there.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 5, 2020)

He fell off the wagon.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 5, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> @Aunt Marg and @Treacle  ~  you two *always* make my day a little brighter! Thank you for the laughs.View attachment 121220


Awww... thank you, Pam, you're a sweetie!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 5, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Awww... thank you, Pam, you're a sweetie!


I second that statement


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 5, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Thank you @pamelasmithwick that's kind of you to say that. Didn't know I had a sense of humour until I 'worked' with @Aunt Marg  on these riddles.


Thank you, Treacle, you're a sweetie, too!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 5, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> I dislike being wrong or answering wrong, so don't participate that much.  I'm too new to these riddles.  I already have a headache with this alcoholic riddle and I don't even drink alcoholic beverages!!! View attachment 121223


But, Pam, you know what they say about alcohol and headaches, when one suffers an alcohol induced headache, remedy is, pour yourself another! 

Don't be shy, we won't bite! LOL!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 5, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Thank you, Treacle, you're a sweetie, too!


Aunt Marg is the Sherlock Holmes of these quizzes


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 5, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Aunt Marg is the Sherlock Holmes of these quizzes


You are too kind, Pinky!

If you only knew the suffering my little brain goes through account these brain-straining numbers! LOL!

But do remember, too Pinky, if I'm Sherlock, then you're Watson, because if there's one thing I can count on, that has to be Pinky right behind me riding my coattails! ROFLMAO!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 5, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> You are too kind, Pinky!
> 
> If you only knew the suffering my little brain goes through account these brain-straining numbers! LOL!
> 
> But do remember, too Pinky, if I'm Sherlock, then you're Watson, because if there's one thing I can count on, that has to be Pinky right behind me riding my coattails! ROFLMAO!


----------



## marcb (Sep 5, 2020)

Ignored the rumours ?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 5, 2020)

The alcoholic got off his beer-box and climbed up on his soapbox?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 5, 2020)

The alcoholic bought everyone a round?


----------



## marcb (Sep 5, 2020)

Just said 'What the heck ' and had a beer


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 5, 2020)

The alcoholic denied all, claiming that all he was consuming was non-alcohol based beverages?


----------



## marcb (Sep 5, 2020)

Oh yes, said 'What the heck' and had a non-alcoholic beer


----------



## jujube (Sep 5, 2020)

He "lit" out?

He asked some "loaded" questions about the gossipers?

He "sot" out some new friends?

He packed his bags and went "soused" for the winter?


----------



## debodun (Sep 6, 2020)

What did the alcoholic, who was trying to quit, do when rumors started that he was drinking again? 

He scotched them.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 6, 2020)

debodun said:


> What did the alcoholic, who was trying to quit, do when rumors started that he was drinking again?
> 
> He scotched them.


Well fiddlesticks, that was my next guess! ROFLMAO!


----------

